# leaking coolant



## jjfrisk (Apr 18, 2015)

wife's 2001 Altima is at it again. Idler pulley went bad and had it replaced at Nissan. I was told the radiator was starting to leak. Not seeing anything in the driveway once I got it home, we drove it around town for a couple of weeks. One day after getting home it was like a hose came loose, it was streaming antifreeze out of the front of the engine. I replaced the radiator, it did not show signs of leaking, and that did not do anything. With what seemed to be very big leak, I then changed the water pump. Still no luck. Hoses look good, but still a big leak that I cannot locate it's origin. Can anyone tell me if there is anyplace under the motor where I can find any coolant hoses or fittings.

Thanks in Advance,

jj


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are several coolant pipes with hoses that run along the back side of the engine to the intake. You might be able to use an extendable mirror (like you can get at an auto parts store or a place that sells tools) to see the leak or may even have to get under the vehicle. Some parts stores, like Autozone, have coolant system pressure testers in their tool loaner program that you can use if the coolant system needs to be pressurized in order to find the leak.


----------



## jjfrisk (Apr 18, 2015)

Have not had time to get under the car again, but when I finished the water pump, added fluid and started the car, there was cavitation through the radiator. Was this just air in the system or a sign of other problems.

jj


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

These engine will trap a good amount of air when the coolant is drained and refilled, which needs to be purged out. There's likely an air bleed screw on that engine but I don't remember where it is off the top of my head. It's been a while since I've had to work on one!


----------

